# Need help with setting up



## MoonPig (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey,

I can fold again, yipee. But, i remember how many issues i had with my SLi 8800GT's before, so i'd like someone to help me set this 9800GX2 up.

Can someone either, link me to a guide for Win7 64bit, or do it for me using Teamviewer.

Any help appreciated. 

Thanks

Edit, if nVidia doesn't sort their drivers out soon, i'm going back to ATi.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you already got the answers you're looking for? I have a 9800GX2 folding so I can pretty much guide you.


----------

